# Anyone got a SONOS system ?



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Having a bit of bother with streaming radio and I would like someone to try something for me to compare playback on our local Dubai stations.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I have a Sonos and can help but I'll need 500 AED transferred via PayPal first. 

Thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Mr Rossi said:


> I have a Sonos and can help but I'll need 500 AED transferred via PayPal first.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for the kind offer - I'll find someone who will do it for nothing


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I also have a sonos system


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

ode17366 said:


> I also have a sonos system


Okay, could you try this on the App please

Go to "Radio by TuneIn"

Use Search facility for 'Dubai" and it should come up with five stations;

Radio 4 FM
Dubai 92
Dubai Eye 103.8
Dubai FM
104.4 Virgin Radio Dubai

Choose Dubai 92 and 'Play Now' - does it play an Etisalat advert and then go silent - if its silent, does the App display show something allegedly playing ?

If you get the above, can you try the others and see which if any play ?

For any stations of the ARN network I get the same Etisalat advert and then silence - the others play.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi 

Just like you said Dubai 92, Dubai Eye and Virgin both come up with the advert then silence even though app says its playing a song. Radio 4 and Dubai FM work


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

Try my one on there.. 

Search for GloballyRelaxed.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Not sure what SONOS is so maybe irrelevant but Tunein Radio app on android and apple works fine, no advert and plays live stream as it should for dubai 92 and other ARN stations - the list from searching 'dubai' has about 30 stations


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Racing_Goats said:


> Not sure what SONOS is so maybe irrelevant but Tunein Radio app on android and apple works fine, no advert and plays live stream as it should for dubai 92 and other ARN stations - the list from searching 'dubai' has about 30 stations


Thanks - thats useful.

It appears that ARN has done something different to its Sonos feed than its own App.


----------

